# Λάθη στη Βιβλιογραφία άλλου - τι να κάνω;



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

Εχω αναλάβει τη διόρθωση επιστημονικής μελέτης στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Στη Βιβλιογραφία (ελληνόγλωσση και ξενόγλωσση), η οποία αποτελείται από μερικές εκατοντάδες λήμματα, εκτός από τις ελλείψεις (λ.χ. εκδότης, μεταφραστής) έχω ανακαλύψει συμπτωματικά και λάθη σε ονόματα συγγραφέων. 

Τι εννοώ με το "συμπτωματικά"; Μπαίνοντας στη Βιβλιονέτ για να βρω το όνομα μεταφραστή για ένα έργο, ανακαλύπτω ότι το όνομα του συγγραφέα είναι σωστό μόνον ως προς το επώνυμο, που και αυτό έχει δοθεί μισό (διότι είναι του τύπου λ.χ. "Αβέρωφ-Τοσίτσας" αλλά έχει δοθεί μόνο το "Αβέρωφ"). Για ένα άλλο βιβλίο που έψαξα, πάλι στο διαδίκτυο, για να δω πώς ακριβώς έχει γραφτεί ο τίτλος, ανακαλύπτω ότι υπάρχει συγγραφέας (και μάλιστα γνωστό πρόσωπο) ενώ στο βιβλιογραφικό λήμμα ως δημιουργός δίδεται ο φορέας τον οποίο αφορά το βιβλίο!... Και είμαι ακόμη στο έψιλον...

Εχω ενημερώσει την υπεύθυνη του εκδοτικού οίκου για τις ελλείψεις εκδότη και μεταφραστών και έχει γίνει ήδη σύσταση στον συγγραφέα να συμπληρώσει τη Βιβλιογραφία, δεν τους έχω ενημερώσει όμως ακόμη για τις σοβαρές ανακρίβειες που βρήκα χθες και βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα. 

Να μιλήσω στον συγγραφέα; Όταν είχα παραλάβει το χειρόγραφο, είχα προσέξει τις ελλείψεις στην Βιβλ. και του το είχα πει, μου ζήτησε, όμως, να μην ασχοληθώ καθόλου με το θέμα. Να διορθώσω τα τυπογραφικά λάθη ή λάθη στιλ και τίποτε άλλο. 

Να αποκαλύψω στον εκδοτικό οίκο και αυτά τα σοβαρότερα λάθη, πράγμα που δεν ξέρω τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στην παραγωγή του βιβλίου και στις σχέσεις του συγγραφέα με τον εκδ. οίκο; 

Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Egyptiotissa said:


> ...
> Να μιλήσω στον συγγραφέα; Όταν είχα παραλάβει το χειρόγραφο, είχα προσέξει τις ελλείψεις στην Βιβλ. και του το είχα πει, μου ζήτησε, όμως, να μην ασχοληθώ καθόλου με το θέμα. Να διορθώσω τα τυπογραφικά λάθη ή λάθη στιλ και τίποτε άλλο.
> ...


Στον συγγραφέα μίλησες. Αν ξαναμιλήσεις, πιστεύεις ότι θα αλλάξει η στάση του; 
Αν ναι, νομίζω πως είναι πρέπον. 

«Κύριε Τάδε μου / κυρία Τάδε μου, ξέρω ότι μου είπατε να μην ψειρίσω τη βιβλιογραφία, αλλά κρίμα δεν είναι να εκδοθεί η μελέτη σας, που τόσο κόπο κάνατε για να τη γράψετε, με λαθάκια στην ουρά, στη βιβλιογραφία; Να χαλάσει η γενική εικόνα της για τις λεπτομέρειες; Εκεί είναι ο διάολος, ξέρετε.» Στη Λεξιλογία, είναι και εκεί. 



Egyptiotissa said:


> ...
> Να αποκαλύψω στον εκδοτικό οίκο και αυτά τα σοβαρότερα λάθη, πράγμα που δεν ξέρω τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στην παραγωγή του βιβλίου και στις σχέσεις του συγγραφέα με τον εκδ. οίκο;
> 
> Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.



Για να απαντήσω κι εδώ με ερώτηση, το άλλο σκέλος του διλήμματος ποιο είναι; Να αφήσεις το βιβλίο να εκδοθεί με λάθη (ή μάλλον ελλείψεις) στη βιβλιογραφία του, ένα βιβλίο που θα αναφέρει το όνομά σου ως διορθώτριας, οπότε ενδέχεται να τις χρεωθείς εσύ από όποιους αναγνώστες τις παρατηρήσουν; 

Και υποθέτω ότι επειδή πρόκειται για επιστημονική μελέτη, οι αναγνώστες θα διαβάσουν με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια τη βιβλιογραφία, άρα θα παρατηρήσουν τα όποια λάθη ή ελλείψεις έχει.

Υπάρχει βέβαια το ερώτημα «διόρθωση ή επιμέλεια;», δηλαδή η συμπλήρωση της βιβλιογραφίας είναι δουλειά διορθωτή ή επιμελητή; Θα πληρωθεί γι' αυτήν; Ωστόσο, εγώ τουλάχιστον, αν περάσει οτιδήποτε από τα χέρια μου και βρω οποιοδήποτε λάθος ή σημαντική έλλειψη, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι δουλειά μου να το διορθώσω, θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου τουλάχιστον να ενημερώσω τον όποιο υπεύθυνο για την ύπαρξή του και να προτείνω τη διόρθωσή του. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση πρώτα τον διαπράξαντα, κι αν αυτός είναι απρόθυμος, όποιον μου ανέθεσε το έργο. 

Θα έλεγα να πράξεις τα δέοντα (κι αν θες, πες μας τη γνώμη σου —ή όχι ).


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> Στον συγγραφέα μίλησες. Αν ξαναμιλήσεις, πιστεύεις ότι θα αλλάξει η στάση του;
> Αν ναι, νομίζω πως είναι πρέπον. ...


Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν θα αλλάξει η στάση του.



daeman said:


> ...
> Υπάρχει βέβαια το ερώτημα «διόρθωση ή επιμέλεια;», δηλαδή η συμπλήρωση της βιβλιογραφίας είναι δουλειά διορθωτή ή επιμελητή; Θα πληρωθεί γι' αυτήν; Ωστόσο, εγώ τουλάχιστον, αν περάσει οτιδήποτε από τα χέρια μου και βρω οποιοδήποτε λάθος ή σημαντική έλλειψη, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι δουλειά μου να το διορθώσω, θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου τουλάχιστον να ενημερώσω τον όποιο υπεύθυνο για την ύπαρξή του και να προτείνω τη διόρθωσή του. ...


Πληρώνομαι για διόρθωση, όχι για επιμέλεια, ούτε επαλήθευση στοιχείων. Ασε που ακόμη και να ήθελα να το κάνω (και ας μην ήταν στις υποχρεώσεις μου) θα ήθελα τουλάχιστον 10-15 μέρες παραπάνω, ενώ τώρα λειτουργούμε με ασφυκτικές προθεσμίες και μάλιστα για μελέτη εκατοντάδων σελίδων. 
΄Αλλωστε, ήδη προσθέτω τα ονόματα των μεταφραστών, γιατί το θεωρώ επιεικώς απαράδεκτο (που λένε) να μην είναι μέσα. Σημείωσε ότι όταν το ανέφερα στον συγγραφέα μου απάντησε,"ποτέ δεν τα βάζω"!!!! Όμως, άλλο να προσθέσω 10-20-30 μεταφραστές (ίσως και περισσότερους, δεν έχω μετρήσει ακριβώς πόσοι είναι), και άλλο να συμπληρώσω Βιβλιογραφία με 570 έργα... Ηδη, στο διάστημα που μεσολάβησε μέχρι να απαντήσεις, βρήκα και άλλες ανακρίβειες. 
Τέλος, πρόσεξε, δεν υπονοούσα ότι δεν θα μιλήσω σε κανέναν. Φυσικά και θα μιλήσω. Απλώς αμφιταλαντεύομαι και ήθελα να έχω μια συζήτηση με ανθρώπους του χώρου. Είναι θέμα ωρών μέχρι να καταλήξω. Ηδη με βοήθησες -- ευχαριστώ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2014)

Εφόσον έχεις ενημερώσει ήδη τον εκδοτικό οίκο, άρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να επικαλεστεί άγνοια, θα σου πρότεινα, όταν ολοκληρώσεις τη δουλειά σου, να επισημάνεις με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια για άλλη μια φορά το πρόβλημα. Και όχι μόνο σε έναν υπεύθυνο, αλλά σε όσους περισσότερους μπορείς, έτσι ώστε να μη μπορεί να σε διαψεύσει κανείς. Και, φυσικά, να κρατήσεις αρχείο τόσο των προσθηκών που έκανες όσο και της επικοινωνίας σου με όλους. Από κει και πέρα ας εκτεθεί ο καθένας όπως γουστάρει στο αναγνωστικό κοινό -- εσύ το χρέος σου θα το έχεις κάνει.
Όμως, νισάφι πια με τους αρπακολλατζήδες και τους τσαπατσούληδες.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

Καλά λες. Ευτυχώς, έτσι κι αλλιώς κρατώ όλες τις εκδόσεις διόρθωσης, όπου φαίνονται οι αλλαγές/προσθήκες/σχόλια με τα γνωστά "μπαλονάκια" στο δεξί περιθώριο. Και, όπως κάνω πάντοτε, εκτυπώνω την ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία, οπότε είμαι καλυμμένη και από αυτή την πλευρά (ακόμη και σε... διακοπές... ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος! )


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2014)

Σωστή! :up:


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

Ας πούμε:



Φίλτατοι εργοδότες μου

Οφείλω να σας γνωρίσω τα παρακάτω:

1. Διορθώνω τη Βιβλιογραφία της μελέτης που μου αναθέσατε σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις των παρακάτω έργων:
Ιορδανίδου, Ά. (επιμ.) (1999). _Οδηγός της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Πατάκη.
Παππάς, Θ. (2002). _Η μεθοδολογία της επιστημονικής έρευνας στις ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Καρδαμίτσα.
Δαφέρμος, Μ., Τσαούσης, Γ. _Οδηγός Συγγραφής Διπλωματικών Εργασιών και Διδακτορικών Διατριβών_. Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης.
Συγγραφιάδης, Χ. (2013) _Πώς να τρώμε το γάιδαρο χωρίς να κολλάμε στην ουρά_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Φιλτάτων Εργοδοτών.

2. Σύμφωνα με αυτές τις υποδείξεις διαπιστώνω ότι η Βιβλιογραφία όπως μου παραδόθηκε έχει σοβαρές ελλείψεις που ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσουν στον αναγνώστη αμφιβολίες για την αξιοπιστία του συνόλου των εγγραφών αν όχι ολόκληρου του έργου, υπονομεύοντας το κύρος του συγγραφέα και του εκδοτικού οίκου. Για παράδειγμα:
………………………
Σε Χ εγγραφές που έχω ελέγξει ως προς την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων, έχω διαπιστώσει Ψ ελλείψεις.

3. Αν διευρυνθεί η ευθύνη μου στο επίπεδο της επιμέλειας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε εγγραφή θα πρέπει να ασκώ τον δέοντα έλεγχο σε βιβλιογραφικές βάσεις, π.χ. biblionet.gr, Amazon.com, http://books.google.com/ κ.ο.κ.

4. Η επιπλέον αυτή εργασία σημαίνει Χ ώρες παραπάνω σε σχέση με το έργο της απλής διόρθωσης που μου έχει ανατεθεί.

5. Σας παρακαλώ να διευκρινιστεί επακριβώς ο ρόλος μου αφού θα λάβετε υπόψη σας τα παραπάνω. Αν περιοριστεί στην απλή διόρθωση της Βιβλιογραφίας (ορθογραφία, στίξη) χωρίς περαιτέρω έλεγχο και επειδή το αναγνωστικό κοινό δεν γνωρίζει την ακριβή σημασία της «διόρθωσης», θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθεί το όνομά μου ως διορθώτριας μεταξύ των συντελεστών του έργου.

Με εκτίμηση και πάντα με ενδιαφέρον για το κύρος των φίλτατων εργοδοτών μου​


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2014)

...
Τα συχαρίκια μου για το Senior Member στη Λέξι, που μόλις έγινες. :)



Egyptiotissa said:


> ... Και, όπως κάνω πάντοτε, εκτυπώνω την ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία, οπότε είμαι καλυμμένη και από αυτή την πλευρά (ακόμη και σε... διακοπές... ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος! )



Ωστόσο, την εκτύπωση των ηλεμηνυμάτων για το ενδεχόμενο της φύλαξης νώτων, σε αυτή την περίπτωση τουλάχιστον τη θεωρώ υπερβολική προφύλαξη, περιττή πολυτέλεια και ευνόητα σπατάλη πόρων (χαρτιού, μελανιού, χρόνου, κόπου, ενέργειας και χώρου). Αν προκύψει ζήτημα και χρειαστούν απτές αποδείξεις... μόνο τότε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ας πούμε:
> ...
> Αν περιοριστεί στην απλή διόρθωση της Βιβλιογραφίας (ορθογραφία, στίξη) χωρίς περαιτέρω έλεγχο και επειδή το αναγνωστικό κοινό δεν γνωρίζει την ακριβή σημασία της «διόρθωσης», θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθεί το όνομά μου ως διορθώτριας μεταξύ των συντελεστών του έργου.​



Διαφωνώ σε μία λεπτομέρεια, σημαντική όμως. Αν τελικά αναγκαστείς να καταφύγεις σε αυτή τη λύση (που ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί), θα πρότεινα να μη ζητήσεις γενικά «να μην αναφερθεί το όνομά μου ως διορθώτριας», αφού τη δουλειά της διόρθωσης την έκανες σε όλο το έργο. 
Θα μπορούσες όμως να ζητήσεις μια διατύπωση του στυλ: «Διόρθωση (πλην της βιβλιογραφίας): Ορθή η Αιγυπτιώτισσα» ή μια ανάλογη υποσημείωση κάπου στις σελίδες της βιβλιογραφίας.

Εκτός αν ο Νίκελ το έγραψε έτσι για να χρησιμέψει σαν μέσο πίεσης, δηλαδή για να σφίξουν λίγο... τα λουριά και να χαλαρώσουν τα καβούρια από τις τσέπες.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... και επειδή το αναγνωστικό κοινό δεν γνωρίζει την ακριβή σημασία της «διόρθωσης», θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθεί το όνομά μου ως διορθώτριας μεταξύ των συντελεστών του έργου. ...


 Nickel, καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το υπόδειγμα (πασπαλισμένο με το γνωστό σου χιούμορ  ) όπου θίγεις ένα σημείο που είχα αρχίσει να γυρίζω στο μυαλό μου ακόμη πριν αρχίσω τη διόρθωση της Βιβλιογραφίας. Να αφαιρέσω τον εαυτό μου από την εικόνα, γενικώς. Από τη Βιβλιογραφία μόνο, το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο. 

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι για εμένα η επιμέλεια/διόρθωση είναι πάρεργο, για βιοπορισμό και τίποτε άλλο. Αλλού έχω σταδιοδρομήσει, δεν καίγομαι να προσθέσω στο βιογραφικό μου ακόμη έναν τίτλο βιβλίου στο οποίο έκανα διόρθωση ή επιμέλεια. Από την άλλη, ο συγκεκριμένος εκδ. οίκος είναι ο μόνος με τον οποίο συνεργάζομαι και είναι μικρός, δηλαδή έχω απευθείας επαφή με την υπεύθυνη τεκμηρίωσης και με το επικεφαλής άτομο. Θα μπορούσα και προφορικά να κάνω μια κουβέντα. 

Από την άλλη, ο εκδ. αυτός οίκος έχει εκδώσει και άλλο βιβλίο του συγκεκριμένου συγγραφέα και διστάζω μπροστά στο ενδεχόμενο να δημιουργήσω ρήξη σε αυτή τη σχέση. Να σημειώσω ότι το θέμα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και σημαντική προσθήκη στην ελληνική ιστοριογραφία (και έχει και κάμποσες εκατοντάδες υποσημειώσεις... σας το είπα αυτό;; :curse:).

Αλλά το πρόβλημα, πρόβλημα...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

Δεν διαφωνώ, Daeman, είναι κομμάτι υπερβολικό και σπάταλο, αλλά νιώθω καλύτερα που, αν χρειαστεί, θα φυλλομετρήσω το κλασέρ με τα τυπωμένα μηνύματα, θα βρω αμέσως αυτό που θέλω, θα το βάλω στην τσάντα κι έφυγα. Μου φαίνεται "βουνό" να πρέπει να ανοίξω το κομπιούτερ, να περιμένω να φορτώσει κ.λπ. κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω περιπτώσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει μια πλειοψηφική αντίληψη του win-win-win. Γιατί να αναπαράγεται στους μικρόκοσμους η μιζέρια της (οθντκ) μακροπολιτικής; Θα υπάρχει μια παραπάνω δαπάνη από την οποία θα βγουν ωφελημένοι και ο συγγραφέας και ο εκδοτικός οίκος. Ο συγγραφέας δεν είχε προφανώς την αντοχή να κάνει τη ψιλοδουλειά που απαιτεί η βιβλιογραφία (ίσως είναι το πιο άχαρο μέρος όλης της δουλειάς). Ίσως να φοβάται ότι θα του ζητηθεί να την κάνει αυτός τώρα. Ε, ας τα βρουν στο οικονομικό, να κάνει τη δουλειά κάποιος που μπορεί και θέλει. Γιατί να ζημιωθεί το έργο από όλη αυτή την αμηχανία;


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> ... Θα μπορούσες όμως να ζητήσεις μια διατύπωση του στυλ: «Διόρθωση (πλην της βιβλιογραφίας): Ορθή η Αιγυπτιώτισσα» ή μια ανάλογη υποσημείωση κάπου στις σελίδες της βιβλιογραφίας.
> ...


Στην απάντηση που έστειλα στον Nickel, απαντώ και σε τούτη την παρατήρησή σου. Όπως λες, καλό θα ήταν να μην φτάσουν έως εκεί τα πράγματα.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 10, 2014)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάποιος άλλος, βοηθός, την έκανε τη Βιβλιογραφία. Οπως κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να δακτυλογράφησε τμήματα του κυρίως κειμένου το οποίο έπασχε από ορθογραφική σχιζοφρένεια. Οπου το ίδιο πράγμα μια γραφόταν με το ένα τρόπο και μια με τον άλλο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Οπου το ίδιο πράγμα μια γραφόταν με το ένα τρόπο και μια με τον άλλο...


Τυχερή είσαι. Μου έχει τύχει επιμέλεια μετάφρασης από πανεπιστημιακό (είναι δόκιμος ο όρος για καθηγητές ΤΕΙ, άραγε; ) όπου είχα εντοπίσει δέκα διαφορετικά μεταφραστικά χέρια...


----------



## Themis (Sep 11, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι για το θέμα της Αιγυπτιώτισσας, γιατί το πρόβλημα το είχα συναντήσει όντας μεταφραστής πανεπιστημιακής εργασίας για λογαριασμό του συγγραφέα (δεν αναφέρομαι σε σποραδικές μικροδιορθώσεις σε βιβλία). Όταν αναλαμβάνεις μετάφραση, έχεις ευθύνη για το συνολικό τελικό αποτέλεσμα στα ελληνικά και υποτίθεται ότι αμείβεσαι αναλόγως. Η εργασία αναφερόταν στην Ελλάδα και είχε πάμπολλα προβλήματα ακρίβειας στις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές και στα παραθέματα - σε _προϊντερνετική εποχή_, κι ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητή η σοβαρότητα αυτής της κατάστασης. Ξεκωλώθηκα να τρέχω στις βιβλιοθήκες. Είχα φωτοτυπήσει όλα τα κρίσιμα σημεία και είχα διορθώσει τα πάντα. Διαβίβασα τις φωτοτυπίες μαζί με τη μετάφραση και μου διαβιβάστηκαν οι θερμές ευχαριστίες του συγγραφέα μαζί με την ευχάριστη έκπληξή του για τη σοβαρότητα της δουλειάς μου.

Η μόνη πρακτική συμβουλή που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι σωστά το σκέφτηκε η Αιγυπτιώτισσα: καλό είναι να κρατηθούν σε χαρτί όλα τα στοιχεία, κατά τρόπο που να είναι ευπρόσιτα και μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και ενώ έχει επέλθει απομάκρυνση από το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. *_Printa manent._


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο συγγραφέας δεν είχε προφανώς την αντοχή να κάνει τη ψιλοδουλειά που απαιτεί η βιβλιογραφία (ίσως είναι το πιο άχαρο μέρος όλης της δουλειάς).


Άχαρο, ξεάχαρο, είναι ακριβώς το κομμάτι της δουλειάς που καταδεικνύει την ηθική στάση κάποιου απέναντι στη δουλειά του. Η έλλειψη στοιχειώδους πληρότητας και ομοιομορφίας των βιβλιογραφικών δεδομένων δείχνει πολλά για τον τρόπο εργασίας κάποιου. Στο γυμνασμένο μάτι, ένας τσαπατσούλικος βιβλιογραφικός κατάλογος αποτελεί ύποπτη ένδειξη (όχι απόδειξη, αλλά ένδειξη) μη χρησιμοποιημένης και αντιγραμμένης βιβλιογραφίας. Όταν λοιπόν ο συγγραφέας ξέρει ότι δεν έχει κάνει σωστά αυτήν τη δουλειά (κι όταν δεν έχει μπει στον κόπο να χρησιμοποιήσει και να παραμετροποιήσει εργαλεία που αυτόματα του δίνουν έναν σωστό βιβλιογραφικό κατάλογο από τις σημειώσεις του), απλά οφείλει να πληρώσει κάποιον να το κάνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

+1 πιδύε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2014)

Χώρια που αν ο αναγνώστης βρει τραγικά λάθη στην βιβλιογραφία το πιθανότερο είναι να την ξεγράψει, οπότε και που υπάρχει είναι δώρον άδωρον.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 11, 2014)

Themis said:


> και υποτίθεται ότι αμείβεσαι αναλόγως. Η εργασία αναφερόταν στην Ελλάδα και είχε πάμπολλα προβλήματα ακρίβειας στις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές και στα παραθέματα - σε _προϊντερνετική εποχή_, κι ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητή η σοβαρότητα αυτής της κατάστασης.



Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι σημαίνει να κάνεις τέτοια επαλήθευση σε προϊντερνετική εποχή. Απόλυτα. Στο συγκεκριμένο έργο, δεν είχα αυτή την υποχρέωση (και με την ευκαιρία -- αμείβομαι μια γουρουνότριχα πάνω από την κατώτατη αμοιβή για διόρθωση) αλλά στο ξεκίνημά μου, που δούλευα για αμερικανικό περιοδικό που απαιτούσε εξονυχιστική επαλήθευση των γραφόμενων στα άρθρα που δημοσίευε (check researching το λέγανε) έπρεπε να βρω απαραιτήτως δύο πηγές για κάθε στοιχείο και αν δεν συμφωνούσαν, τρεις. Και με σχολιασμό από την πλευρά μου γιατί τους λόγους που πρότεινα να γίνει αλλαγή στη διατύπωση. 
Άσε που -- ας το θυμηθώ και αυτό -- κάποια ελληνικά άρθρα που είχαν προταθεί για αναδημοσίευση στο περιοδικό αυτό, απορρίφθηκαν γιατί βρέθηκαν να έχουν τόσες ανακρίβειες που δεν σώζονταν. Το ένα που θυμάμαι ήταν και από μία από τις σοβαρές ημερήσιες ελληνικές εφημερίδες. Ήταν μεγάλο σχολείο εκείνη η εμπειρία...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 11, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Η έλλειψη στοιχειώδους πληρότητας και ομοιομορφίας των βιβλιογραφικών δεδομένων δείχνει πολλά για τον τρόπο εργασίας κάποιου. Στο γυμνασμένο μάτι, ένας τσαπατσούλικος βιβλιογραφικός κατάλογος αποτελεί ύποπτη ένδειξη (όχι απόδειξη, αλλά ένδειξη) μη χρησιμοποιημένης και αντιγραμμένης βιβλιογραφίας.



Σωστό. Θα πρέπει εδώ να διευκρινίσω ότι είναι _προτεινόμενη_ βιβλιογραφία, παρόλο που δεν το γράφει έτσι ο τίτλος, και εν πάση αυτό διορθώνεται. Όμως και η προτεινόμενη πρέπει να είναι σχολαστικά συνταγμένη. Ας προσθέσω εδω ότι στις υποσημειώσεις αναφέρονται και προτείνονται βιβλία που δεν υπάρχουν στην Βιβλιογραφία.Όταν το είχα αναφέρει στον συγγραφέα, είχε δείξει ότι αυτό τον ξάφνιασε. 
Η τσαπατσουλιά, από όπου και αν προήλθε, υπάρχει και σε αυτό το τμήμα. Και ενώ είχα αρχίσει να σκέπτομαι ότι αυτή η εργασία θα άξιζε κάποια διάκριση ή ιδιαίτερη προβολή, και σκόπευα να το αναφέρω και στον εκδ. οίκο, τώρα έχω κάνει όπισθεν...


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2014)

Καλά που διευκρίνισες ότι πρόκειται για προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία, γιατί ήμουνα έτοιμη να γράψω ότι τη βιβλιογραφία τη γράφεις ενώ γράφεις (και κάνεις έρευνα) για το κείμενό σου. 
Και σήμερα που όλες οι βιβλιοθήκες διαθέτουν δυνατότητα αναζήτησης και όλα τα προγράμματα βιβλιογραφικής αναζήτησης σου βγάζουν αυτόματα έτοιμη τη βιβλιογραφία σε ό,τι πρότυπο θες, χωρίς παραλείψεις, δε συγχωρείται να γίνονται λάθη.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 11, 2014)

SBE said:


> . Και σήμερα που όλες οι βιβλιοθήκες διαθέτουν δυνατότητα αναζήτησης και όλα τα προγράμματα βιβλιογραφικής αναζήτησης σου βγάζουν αυτόματα έτοιμη τη βιβλιογραφία σε ό,τι πρότυπο θες, χωρίς παραλείψεις, δε συγχωρείται να γίνονται λάθη.



Ακριβώς. Είναι πλέον τόσο εύκολο...


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2014)

Μόνο λίγο προσοχή! Πρέπει να είσαι εκατό τα εκατό βέβαιη ότι πρόκειται για ουσιώδη παράλειψη που προέρχεται από τσαπατσουλιά του συγγραφέα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί μας δίνεις δύο παραδείγματα που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι συζητήσιμο αν πρόκειται για λάθη. Γράφεις ότι το βιβλίο είναι επιστημονική μελέτη και μάλιστα ιστορική. Και ότι δεν δίνει όνομα μεταφραστή. Αλλά στις επιστημονικές μελέτες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να δώσουμε όνομα μεταφραστή· άλλο στη λογοτεχνία, όπου εκεί μετράει. Επίσης εντοπίζεις παράλειψη στο επώνυμο κάποιου συγγραφέα, που είναι του τύπου Αβέρωφ-Τοσίτσας (double-barrelled name). Στους άντρες ναι, είναι λάθος η παράλειψη. Στις γυναίκες όμως είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα, γιατί πολλά μπορεί να συμβούν στην πορεία της ζωής: πρώτα να χρησιμοποιούν το δικό τους επώνυμο, ύστερα να παντρεύονται και να το κάνουν σύνθετο, μετά να χωρίζουν και να ξαναπαίρνουν το δικό τους ... (Π.χ. αυτό έκανε η Αγγελική Λαΐου, που ξεκίνησε με το δικό της όνομα, μετά παντρεύτηκε (τον Σταύρο Θωμαδάκη) και έγινε Λαΐου-Θωμαδάκη, κι έπειτα χώρισε και ξαναγύρισε στο δικό της).


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2014)

Εάριε, στη βιβλιογραφία το όνομα του συγγραφέα μπαίνει όπως είναι δημοσιευμένο στην πηγή, όχι όπως ήταν μετά ή πριν. Αλλά φαντάζομαι αυτό εννοεί η Egy


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2014)

Χμμ, είσαι βέβαιη; Δεν θα μπει τυποποιημένο, σε μια πρότυπη (authorized) μορφή; Ειδάλλως θα πελαγώσουμε. Άλλος θα είναι ο Δημαράς, Κωνσταντίνος Θ. και άλλος ο Δημαράς, Κ. Θ.; Οι οδηγίες επ’ αυτού στα εγχειρίδια πιάνουν σελίδες ολόκληρες. Ανοίγω στην τύχη ένα και ψαρεύω: 

J. Barbey d’Aurevilly (most common form)
Jules Barbey d’Aurevilly, Jules-Amédée Barbey d’Aurevilly (occasional forms)
J.-A. Barbey d’Aurevilly (rare form)

Morris West (most common form) ; Morris L. West (occasional form)

Juan Valera (most common form) ; Juan Valera y Alcala Galiano (occasional form)


----------



## rogne (Sep 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Χμμ, είσαι βέβαιη; Δεν θα μπει τυποποιημένο, σε μια πρότυπη (authorized) μορφή;



Σε βιβλιογραφία μελέτης, θα μπει όπως λέει η SBE, με τη μορφή που αναγράφεται στην πηγή. Σε μια βιβλιογραφική βάση, όμως (π.χ. στον κατάλογο μιας βιβλιοθήκης), θα μπει όντως σε πρότυπη μορφή, και, αν η βάση είναι τόσο επεξεργασμένη όσο στα παραδείγματα που δίνεις, θα αναφέρει και άλλους τύπους που απαντούν.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αλλά στις επιστημονικές μελέτες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να δώσουμε όνομα μεταφραστή· άλλο στη λογοτεχνία, όπου εκεί μετράει. Επίσης εντοπίζεις παράλειψη στο επώνυμο κάποιου συγγραφέα, που είναι του τύπου Αβέρωφ-Τοσίτσας (double-barrelled name). Στους άντρες ναι, είναι λάθος η παράλειψη.



Σωστή η παρατήρηση για το αναγκαίο ή όχι της αναφοράς του μεταφραστή. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα το δω πιο προσεκτικά (συμβουλεύομαι το Chicago). Το όνομα είναι ανδρικό και επιπλέον όχι μόνον παραλείφθηκε το δεύτερο συνθετικό, αλλά μεταλλάχθηκε πλήρως το πρώτο όνομα (given name). Αντί να δοθούν τα τρία αρχικά με τα οποία συναντάται τις περισσότερες, δόθηκε ολογράφως ένα όνομα που το μόνο κοινό που έχει με την πραγματικότητα είναι το αρχικό γράμμα.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εάριε, στη βιβλιογραφία το όνομα του συγγραφέα μπαίνει όπως είναι δημοσιευμένο στην πηγή, όχι όπως ήταν μετά ή πριν. Αλλά φαντάζομαι αυτό εννοεί η Egy



Ναι, αυτό εννοώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2014)

rogne said:


> Σε βιβλιογραφία μελέτης, θα μπει όπως λέει η SBE, με τη μορφή που αναγράφεται στην πηγή. Σε μια βιβλιογραφική βάση, όμως (π.χ. στον κατάλογο μιας βιβλιοθήκης), θα μπει όντως σε πρότυπη μορφή, και, αν η βάση είναι τόσο επεξεργασμένη όσο στα παραδείγματα που δίνεις, θα αναφέρει και άλλους τύπους που απαντούν.



Περίπου σαν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' ένα γλωσσάρι κι ένα λεξικό: το γλωσσάρι περιορίζεται στον τύπο και τη σημασία της λέξης στο συγκεκριμένο έργο, το λεξικό περιλαμβάνει όσο περισσότερους τύπους και σημασίες επιτρέπουν οι διαστάσεις του.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 12, 2014)

rogne said:


> Σε βιβλιογραφία μελέτης, θα μπει όπως λέει η SBE, με τη μορφή που αναγράφεται στην πηγή.



Αυτό είχα κατά νου. Πάντως, αν τελικά επιμεληθώ εγώ τη Βιβλιογραφία, θα πρέπει να πιάσω μολύβι και χαρτί, να ανοίξω τα κιτάπια μου, να ξαναθυμηθώ κάποια πράγματα και κάποια άλλα να τα μελετήσω σε βάθος. Από την άλλη, ομολογώ επίσης ότι διστάζω. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βρίσκομαι μπροστά σε τέτοιο ζήτημα και δεν θέλω να βρεθώ να κολυμπώ σε βαθιά νερά με προθεσμίες πάνω από το κεφάλι μου (ακόμα και αν έχω σωσίβιο).


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2014)

Ο κανόνας που ακολουθώ εγώ είναι ότι η βιβλιογραφία έχει σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει αυτόν που θέλει να αναζητήσει την πηγή. Η πηγή δεν ανανεώνεται κάθε φορά που αλλάζει το όνομα του συγγραφέα. 
Κλασσική περίπτωση από τον κλάδο μου μια ελληνίδα μηχανικός εν ΗΠΑ η οποία έχει πλουσιότατη βιβλιογραφία με τρία ονόματα: Panagiota Foufoutou, μετά Penny P. Foufoutou, μετά σκέτο Penny Foufoutou.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ο κανόνας που ακολουθώ εγώ είναι ότι η βιβλιογραφία έχει σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει αυτόν που θέλει να αναζητήσει την πηγή. Η πηγή δεν ανανεώνεται κάθε φορά που αλλάζει το όνομα του συγγραφέα.


Λογικό...



SBE said:


> Κλασσική περίπτωση από τον κλάδο μου μια ελληνίδα μηχανικός εν ΗΠΑ η οποία έχει πλουσιότατη βιβλιογραφία με τρία ονόματα: Panagiota Foufoutou, μετά Penny P. Foufoutou, μετά σκέτο Penny Foufoutou.



E tu Foufoutou? ( :) )


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ο κανόνας που ακολουθώ εγώ είναι ότι η βιβλιογραφία έχει σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει αυτόν που θέλει να αναζητήσει την πηγή. Η πηγή δεν ανανεώνεται κάθε φορά που αλλάζει το όνομα του συγγραφέα.
> Κλασσική περίπτωση από τον κλάδο μου μια ελληνίδα μηχανικός εν ΗΠΑ η οποία έχει πλουσιότατη βιβλιογραφία με τρία ονόματα: Panagiota Foufoutou, μετά Penny P. Foufoutou, μετά σκέτο Penny Foufoutou.



Εδώ έχουμε ένα κλασικό δίλημμα ανάμεσα σε δυο αντικρουόμενες ανάγκες: εκείνην της διευκόλυνσης του χρήστη μιας βιβλιογραφικής παραπομπής και εκείνην της ορθής βιβλιογραφικής παραπομπής. Σε σοβαρά και δυναμικά βιβλιοθηκονομικά περιβάλλοντα (π.χ. καταλόγους σοβαρών βιβλιοθηκών) το πρόβλημα έχει ήδη λυθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες με το authority record. Προβλέπεται η πλατωνική έννοια "Παναγιώτα Φούφουτου" ασχέτως αν η συγγραφέας υπογράφει Παναγιωτούλα Φούφουτου, T. Foufoutou, P. Fufutu ή Π. Σαρανταυγά-Φούφουτου, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει κανείς και την πίτα ολόκληρη (τη βιβλιοθηκονομική εγγραφή ορθά σημειωμένη) και τον σκύλο χρήστη χορτάτο (αφού μπορεί να κάνει αναζήτηση και στην πλατωνική έννοια "Παναγιώτα Φούφουτου" ασχέτως του πώς υπογράφει η κυρία). 

Σε μια στατική βιβλιογραφία, όπως αυτή που παραθέτει κανείς σε μια εργασία του, υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να γίνει προσομοίωση αυτής της βιβλιοθηκονομικά ορθής λογικής. Ο ένας είναι πολύ απλός και είναι η λύση της SBE. Είναι πιο βολικός αν η βιβλιογραφία του είναι στην πραγματικότητα κατάλογος συντομογραφιών: Foufoutou 2015 = Τ. Fufutu, _The meaning of life_ (London 2015). Ο άλλος τρόπος προσομoίωσης είναι η εσωτερική παραπομπή: Fufutu: βλ. Foufoutou. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις τον δεύτερο τρόπο ακόμη κι όταν ακολουθείς τον πρώτο. Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα ακραίο υπαρκτό παράδειγμα, που έχει σχέση και με τα διπλά ονόματα των γυναικών που συζητούσατε, δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να αποφύγει κανείς την εσωτερική παραπομπή όταν πρέπει να συμπεριλάβει όλα τα έργα της Kathleen Mary Tyrer (Chrimes) Atkinson, που αναλόγως της πορείας της προσωπικής της ζωής υπέγραφε έργα για την αρχαία Αθήνα και Σπάρτη ως K.M.T. Chrimes και ως Kathleen Atkinson. Χωρίς εσωτερική παραπομπή θα νομίζει κανείς ότι άλλος άνθρωπος έγραφε για τη Σπάρτη και άλλος για την Αθήνα.

Edit: Τώρα είδα ότι τα έχετε ήδη πει αυτά. Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν αρχίζει να γράφει προτού διαβάσει όλο το νήμα. :blush:


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2014)

Μπράβο Πιδύε, και σε ευχαριστώ, είσαι ο μόνος που με καταλαβαίνει. 

Όταν λέτε ότι πρέπει να δίνουμε την πηγή, γιατί εκεί θα καταφύγει ο αναγνώστης, εγώ αναρωτιέμαι: Πού θα ψάξει ο ενδιαφερόμενος; Σε βιβλιοθήκες ή σε βάσεις δεδομένων δεν θα ψάξει; Εκεί δεν πρέπει να είναι τυποποιημένα τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων; (Και φυσικά είναι τυποποιημένα). Στη δική μου αντίληψη η ανάγκη ταύτισης του προσώπου προέχει. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν μου είναι εύκολο να κατανοήσω την αντίθετη άποψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο Πιδύε, και σε ευχαριστώ, είσαι ο μόνος που με καταλαβαίνει.


Ε, όχι και ο μόνος... ;)


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2014)

Θενξ Ντοκ! Έγραψες απόψε.


----------



## rogne (Sep 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Στη δική μου αντίληψη η ανάγκη ταύτισης του προσώπου προέχει.



Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι προέχει η ανάγκη ταύτισης του έργου, το οποίο θα το βρει κανείς έτσι όπως έχει εκδοθεί και όπως το υπογράφει ο/η συγγραφέας, ανεξάρτητα απ' το ποιος ή ποια είναι. Μια καλή βιβλιογραφική βάση ούτως ή άλλως θα καθοδηγήσει όποιον/α ενδιαφέρεται και για την ταύτιση του προσώπου προς την... πλατωνική ιδέα του (προσώπου). Καμία αντίρρηση, βέβαια, για την εσωτερική παραπομπή που λέει ο π2 όταν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μπερδέψει ο αναγνώστης το ένα πρόσωπο για δύο (ή για τρία;...).


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όταν λέτε ότι πρέπει να δίνουμε την πηγή, γιατί εκεί θα καταφύγει ο αναγνώστης, εγώ αναρωτιέμαι: Πού θα ψάξει ο ενδιαφερόμενος; Σε βιβλιοθήκες ή σε βάσεις δεδομένων δεν θα ψάξει; Εκεί δεν πρέπει να είναι τυποποιημένα τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων; (Και φυσικά είναι τυποποιημένα).



Όχι, δεν είναι. Αναφέρομαι στις βάσεις δεδομένων. Τουλάχιστον αυτές που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ, έχουν στα άρθρα το όνομα του συγγραφέα όπως ειναι γραμμένο στη δημοσίευση.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Sep 13, 2014)

Ας μπω μια στιγμούλα στο νήμα για να πω ότι όσον αφορά το θέμα που με απασχολούσε, η διεύθυνση του εκδ. οίκου γνωρίζει τωρα ότι πρέπει να γίνει διεξοδική επιμέλεια, οπότε το πράγμα θα πάρει τον (σωστό) δρόμο του. Από εκεί και πέρα διαβάζω με εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτηση που γίνεται γύρω από τα βιβλιογραφικά. Δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω, μιας και είστε όλοι πολύ πιο έμπειροι από εμένα,  αλλά μαθαίνω. :upz:


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Ας μπω μια στιγμούλα στο νήμα για να πω ότι όσον αφορά το θέμα που με απασχολούσε, η διεύθυνση του εκδ. οίκου γνωρίζει τωρα ότι πρέπει να γίνει διεξοδική επιμέλεια, οπότε το πράγμα θα πάρει τον (σωστό) δρόμο του. ...



Ε, καλοστραθιά του, λοιπό! 

Σόρι (που λένε και στο χωριό μου) για το ντοπιολαλικό του σχολίου, μα σήμερο μαντιναδοπνέομαι.


----------

